# General > Reunions >  Wick High School People 60 Years Old in 2020 - Reunion

## Bill Fernie

Celebrate being 60 years old in 2020 as a ex pupil of Wick High School! 
Pat Ramsay (Anderson), Magi Sinclair and Iain Baikie organising a weekend of events - main event being a carvery dinner on the Saturday evening. Time to catch up with friends and celebrate our special birthdays! 

Friday evening - meet and greet at Norseman Hotel 

Saturday - various tours around Wick, tuck shop at break time and dinner in the evening!

Sunday - Nip and Dip at Reiss Beach followed by bacon/egg roll at the Norseman Hotel. 

Accommodation deals available at the Norseman.

Partners welcome! 

Booking details will come out w/b 10th February 2020 with a closing date being the 31st March including payment. 

Se event details at https://www.facebook.com/events/559599787920081/

----------

